
When was the last time you visited Reddit? - rjb

======
staunch
I was a Redditict since the earliest days until recently. I've gone from
checking it ~20 times a day to once or twice a day. It's been totally overrun
and is almost completely useless to me now. The programming subreddit is still
somewhat interesting, but not especially great.

It is very good to know that PG will try and keep this site focused on
startups. That's what I always enjoyed on Reddit in the early days. But Reddit
never really had any official focus. I think that's probably a big part of why
it has been overrun with links to anything shiny.

------
nostrademons
...roughly 30 seconds ago.

But yeah, I'm finding myself spending less time on Reddit and more on news.YC.
Also spending less time on both and more time programming, which I guess is an
encouraging sign.

------
musiciangames
For Reddit to save itself, it needs to put a major effort into the
'recommended page'. Iff the recommended page delivered a tailored experience
to each user, then it would not matter (nearly so much) how many 'Digg
refugees' arrived on the site. If your interest is programming, your
recommended page would show you a programming site with articles that
interested you.

The social media site that gets this right will solve the issue of the
constant migration of thought leaders - slashdot - Digg - Reddit - ?Y
Combinator? -?? If the recommended page really worked, it would become the
user's default page, and thought leaders wouldn't have noticed a change in
demographic.

Someone will turn these nomads into sticky participants, and then they've
constructed a durable competitive advantage.

(edit typo)

~~~
musiciangames
To answer the original question, my last visit was about 10 minutes ago. These
days, I find I downmod or hide 90% of my recommended stories.

------
rjb
It has nearly been a week for me. I used to visit multiple times a day, but I
prefer the strong focus of news.yc. Just wondering if anyone else has found
news.yc as addictive.

~~~
rami
It is addictive; the best articles are posted and voted up here --- less time
on the blogsphere ---- more time programming :)

------
martijnengler
I guess about 2 minutes ago, give or take. Waiting for my partner to discuss
something with me, so I've got a few minutes to check my feedreader. ;)

------
dawie
Its been a month for me. I still have their feed, but I am just not interested
in it anymore

------
teki321
I am reading it through an rss reader, and the cross posts are really annoying
:(.

------
inklesspen
I've never visited reddit except when linked to it from other sites.

------
bootload
7 months, went downhill after the posts deviated from tech.

